# Poudre flows?



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

My Stations
USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 06746110 JOE WRIGHT CREEK BELOW JOE WRIGHT RESERVOIR, CO

The Narrows and Pine View/Bridges will go, but it's pretty low. Don't give up though, they could turn up the flow on any one of those reservoirs this month.


----------



## river_danno (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!

If anyone Else has seen it I'd appreciate any info.


----------

